# can someone id this plant pls



## greenterror23 (Oct 20, 2008)

can someone id this plant pls


----------



## w4x (Dec 13, 2014)

looks like crypt wendtii green


----------



## greenterror23 (Oct 20, 2008)

w4x said:


> looks like crypt wendtii green


yep thanks,.


----------

